# Banded Cinnamon Teal!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth and I had a fast youth opener! We were done by 7:45 with 2 limits, my brother inlaws last youth hunt and Fowlmouth’s daughter’s last youth hunt as well, lucky lady even shot a banded Cinnamon Teal!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Sweet band and shoot for the kids fellas!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome job on the birds and the band


----------



## Shadow Man (Feb 22, 2017)

That's awesome! Love to see the youth get some jewelry, I bet this will be one hunt she'll never forget! Congrats!


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice! Always cool to get one with a band!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Rumor has it the odds of shooting a banded cinnamon are a little higher this year.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

My son also shot a banded teal. It was a 2017 banded just north of Las Vegas.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> My son also shot a banded teal. It was a 2017 banded just north of Las Vegas.


The information for my daughters cinnamon hasn't been entered in the system yet. We're guessing this years local bird, but won't know until they submit the info.

North of Las Vegas huh? That's pretty cool...8) Probably Overton Nevada WMA...


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> The information for my daughters cinnamon hasn't been entered in the system yet. We're guessing this years local bird, but won't know until they submit the info.
> 
> North of Las Vegas huh? That's pretty cool...8) Probably Overton Nevada WMA...


They don't do any banding there so I'm gonna guess pahranagat wma by Alamo?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The only bad part of the day was when the shooting started 18 minutes early. That's not how you mentor a youth hunter.-O,-


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I was VERY impressed with the first shot being fired at OBWMA only 2 minutes before my phone time said it was legal.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Yep it said Alamo


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Great way to send them out on a good note. I bet they have learned so much from you two. 

I got my first and only band at about 35 years old. LOL. I'm sure it will be one of many for her in the years to come.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Got the band information back.......banded August 2018 at Farmington Bay. He only wore that band for just over a month, and he wasn't in a hurry to migrate.........:grin:


----------

